# Injured Red Belly



## jreigle (Aug 10, 2006)

I was in the process of moving my Red Bellies to a bigger tank when one missed the container I was putting him in and he hit the hard-wood floor. He seemed rather stunned for the first day, but seemed to get better after the second day. On the third day though, he got attacked by the others and lost half of his tail fin with a small bit out of his body.

Anyway, fast-foward a couple weeks. He is doing great in the hospital tank. The wound has healed, but half of his tail fin is still missing. He is also eating and swimming good. The question I have is should I wait until his whole tail grows back or is it OK to put him back now?

Thanks


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

In the past when one of my red bellied piranhas have had a fin bit very badly (dorsel, tail or any other) it hasnt grown back that fast but the swimming and hunting/eating never seems to be effected that much... but then again I havnt been keeping p's for years and years! You should be ok, to be sure though confirm this question with other members in the matter.

BTW its good to see people using hospital tanks still, many people i know bont bother even removing the injured p. and just add salt, so well done mate!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

If he's back to his normal self and doesnt have any exposed wounds then I would put him back in with the others, but re-arrange some of the decor in the tank first to remove any territorial aggression that may happen when a new fish is put in the tank, also you could lower the temp to around the 76-77 mark for a week or so that will also help lower aggression.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

its a good thing you have a hospital tank, some Ps turn on their injured/weak tankmates and cause cannibalism..

tail fins grows back fast, but if the tail is heavily damaged, sometimes it could take a whole 2 weeks or so..


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

1 of my red bellies never had nipped fins, i mean i have never saw his fins nipped once. But my other 2 red bellies have there fins nipped all the time and are never in perfect condition. My caribe also has near perfect fins apart from a little nip on the dorsal.

I figured this will always happen, it doesnt seem to affect my p's so i just let it be. How big are your p's???

If they are smaller than 5-6" i would keep then in the hospital tank for a couple of weeks, it wont hurt him and he might fatten up and grow,


----------

